# Aftermarket Bumper with Plow Mount



## jpar247 (Jan 30, 2009)

Anyone been able find or modify an aftermarket bumper to fit a 08 F350 with a Western Plow mount? Would like to find something too put my 12k winch in but I don't think it will clear...

Happy Plowing gents!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I installed a plow on a truck that had a winch cattle bumper 

We made the bumper removable bumper has 3 2'' receivers So far I have been ask same question from a lot guys about a bumper size so they can hook up to a plow I haven't seen one but could be one out there.


----------



## Jakedaawg (Dec 29, 2013)

How would you use a winch on the front with a plow mounted? I keep a 10k in the bed and have it rigged to a steel plate that fits over the hitch ball. Works great if you get hung up and have a tree near enough.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Jakedaawg;1910814 said:


> How would you use a winch on the front with a plow mounted? I keep a 10k in the bed and have it rigged to a steel plate that fits over the hitch ball. Works great if you get hung up and have a tree near enough.


my 88 has a front hitch mounted in the frame. the winch is on a receiver plate.
slide the winch into the front or rear hitch, plug it in, and pull away.


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

jpar247;1910708 said:


> Anyone been able find or modify an aftermarket bumper to fit a 08 F350 with a Western Plow mount? Would like to find something too put my 12k winch in but I don't think it will clear...
> 
> Happy Plowing gents!


Did a ultra mount frame and road armor bumper with a little trimming on my dodge


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Show us pics please


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

this is a front shot:


this is a lower shot:

this was a rear hitch from a dodge pickup that had twisted mount plates from accident damage.
we cut the end plates off and put tabs on the frame. then bolted the hitch to the plates, and welded it to the bottom of the "C" channel bumper.


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

Check prior post twinbrothers pics of fleet, I have it up there


----------

